# Pictures of Cocoa =)



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been part of the forum for a while now & I realized I didn't really put any pictures of Cocoa up! So, here are some pics of the little guy!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wow he is very like my Gypsy in some of the photos. you can yealy see the gree in the first photo, how old is he now.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

He's so cute! When he was a puppy was his fur straighter? Jersey's is strait but I'm really hoping it curls up.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's very pretty, I love her eyes. My fav is the last one, such a cute expression.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Kendal: I think he looks a lot like Gypsy too  & He's about 1 year and 1.5 months

Liz: We adopted him when he was about 8 months & to me, it doesn't seem like his fur changed that much. In some spots, his hair is curly and in others it's wavy. 
As for whether Jersey's fur will become more curly, I'm not sure if there are certain factors that contibute (i.e. length). But I guess time will tell.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My tow eldist have curly coats, echos is still coming through, i think its an age thing and how the coat is clipped. his coat will chanfe over time.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

So cute! I love the sunglasses.


----------

